# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Mabuhay!

## matrix1108

Hi everyone. Erik here from the Philippines. I hope I can learn more about Excel here, and I also hope I can share my knowledge to all!

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I need rep points. Please click the star at the bottom left of each post



That made me laugh, Mordred - keep up the good work!

----------


## john55

> I need rep points. Please click the star at the bottom left of each post.



"And you, Brutus?"  lol

----------


## Mordred

> That made me laugh, Mordred - keep up the good work!



I will try dll,answering all these questions like this is tough though!   :Smilie:

----------

